# ISO someonewith TV repair knowledge....



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Greetings all, and (hopefully) someone who has knowledge of TV repair!

I have a Sony monitor, model KLV-40ZX1m, that started giving me issues a while ago. Pi$$ed me off, due to what it cost and the fact that the warranty was long gone, so I took it off the wall an stowed it away. 

Well, now I am cleaning out that storage, and ran across it again. I know that there is a likelihood that the panel or backlight is defunct, and wouldn't be worth the cost of repair. I also know that the power supply, TCon and "B" board are typical issues that COULD be causing the problem, and wouldn't be too difficult or expensive to replace. What I most assuredly don't know is how to determine what is actually wrong without paying Sony's $150 "we will look at it" fee. 

I'm hoping I could post a video for someone smart in the way of TV repair to look at and give me a best-guess. Worst case, I take it to Goodwill and they scrap it out. Best case, I find out what is wrong, swap a board, and my kid gets a tv for his room 

Thanks in advance!
D


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If there is no backlighting then its usually the inverter board or bad caps.If the picture is messed up with vertical lines then it can be the TCon board,Panel or main board.


----------

